# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Lợn cáp nách Đặc sản tây bắc

## minyeu_yes

Lợn cáp nách Đặc sản tây bắc
Một trong những ẩm thực thuộc Đặc sản tây bắc được ưa chuộng hiện nay khi nói đến du ngoại lên tây bắc là món ăn lợn cắp nách.


Lợn “cắp nách” được đồng Đặc sản tây bắc bào dân tộc Mông nuôi chủ yếu ở các xã vùng cao . Người Mông nuôi lợn “cắp nách” khá đơn giản. Ngoài 2 bữa chính chủ yếu là ngô, sắn và rau, cả ngày những chú lợn này phải tự đi kiếm thức ăn là lá cây, rễ cây, củ, quả trên đồi rừng. Chính vì vây mà lợn cắp nách được coi trọng trong danh sách  ẩm thực của đặc sản tây bắc.
Loại lợn Cáp nách được gọi là đặc sản tây bắc hay đặc sản của núi rừng tây bắc này thường được nuôi thả từ tám tháng đến một năm nhưng do thức ăn chỉ là ngô, khoai, sắn và lá cây trên rừng nên thường chỉ nặng khoảng 8 đến 15 kg, con nào to cũng chỉ xấp xỉ 20 kg.  Vì thế lợn “cắp nách” của bà con vùng cao được nhiều người tin tưởng lựa chọn. Bởi đó là loại thực phẩm sạch, thịt chắc và thơm ngon. Nhiều người ở thành phố và các cửa hàng ăn uông đặc sản tìm mua,.
 Chúng tôi thích lợn “cắp nách” của người Mông nuôi vì thịt chắc, thơm, lớp bì dày nhưng ăn giòn, hầu như không có mỡ hoặc có thì rất thơm, ăn không ngấy nên chế biến kiểu nào cũng ngon. Thỉnh thoảng có dịp lên tây bắc chúng tôi thường mua mấy con về mổ ăn dần hoặc ăn Tết, lợn “cắp nách” sẽ là món để gia đình chiêu đãi bạn bè, người thân”.Đây cũng là khoái khẩu của chúng tôi khi nói đến ẩm thực tây bắc . Đó là lời của những du khách.
Nắm bắt nhu cầu thị trường với món ẩm thực đặc sản tây bắc này nên những năm gần đây, một số hộ chăn nuôi ở các bản làng và các huyện vùng cao cũng đã triển khai chăn nuôi lợn “cắp nách” của người dân bản Mông về nuôi thả đúng theo phương thức truyền thống của người Mông. Đã cung cấp loại đặc sản tây bắc này ra thị trường.
Món khoài khẩu Đặc sản tây bắc từ lợn cắp nách  quả thực là món ẩm thực không thể thiếu khi nói đến du lịch vùng cao/
.Viết bởi Đặc sản tây bắc

----------


## dung89

Lợn này mà nướng là ngon phải biết

----------

